# صناعه البارود والالعاب الناريه



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

نرجو الافاده فى هذا الموضوع حول كيفيه التحضير او المواد الاساسيه او طريقه الصنع مع الشكر ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## dulcemohamed (31 ديسمبر 2013)

في ايه يا ريس هى ناقصه بارود ومولوتوف 
ارجو الاخوة عدم المشاركة في الموضوع 
ارجو من الادارة حذف الموضوع


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

بالراحة على الناس يا حاج الناس عايزة تعيد ومتخافش الشعب اللى يسمى البنزين مولوتوف ميتخافش منه ههههههههههههه منور


----------



## dulcemohamed (31 ديسمبر 2013)

دا نورك يا معالى الباشا 
الحاجات دى مفيش فيها بالراحة لانها مش مجال للتجربة ولا مجال للهزار ولا مجال انها تكون متاحة لغير المتخصصين


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

يا سيدنا انت عارف فيه قناه بقالها سنتين عمالة تجيب الموضوع ده بالتفصيل والاوزان وكل حاجه لكن الحمد لله كانوا فاكرينا لا نقرا واذا قرانا لا نفهم زى ما قال موشى ديان طلعنا ولا نتفرج كمان علشان ربنا اراد للبلد دى الستر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

اوعدكم بعد الاحداث عندنا ما تهدا ان شاء الله نفرد لهذا الموضوع دراسة كامله وبلاش نستورد العاب من الصين بس ربنا يدينا العمر هههههههههههه


----------



## dulcemohamed (31 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يستر يا استاذنا


----------



## mido_lordship (31 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> يا سيدنا انت عارف فيه قناه بقالها سنتين عمالة تجيب الموضوع ده بالتفصيل والاوزان وكل حاجه لكن الحمد لله كانوا فاكرينا لا نقرا واذا قرانا لا نفهم زى ما قال موشى ديان طلعنا ولا نتفرج كمان علشان ربنا اراد للبلد دى الستر


فين دي يا كبير :7: ضحكات شريرة ههههههه :68:


----------



## dulcemohamed (31 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه اهو ميدو بتاع استحلاب السولار والمتفجرات وصل


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

يا ميدو لو اتكلمت عن المبيدات مش هاقولك فين ههههههههههه


----------



## mido_lordship (31 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> يا ميدو لو اتكلمت عن المبيدات مش هاقولك فين ههههههههههه


باشا انت بس تؤمر اما عن الالعاب النارية الصراحة مبحبهاش عشان عندي حادث اليم معاها وانا صغير ديناميتة ضربت في ايدي ههههههه :83:


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

ايه ياجماعه هو انا عملت جريمه ولا ايه انا كل الى طلبته انى اعرف عن الموضوع مش اكتر مع الشكر للجميع


----------



## xspeeder (31 ديسمبر 2013)

ايه يا جماعة الموضوع فعلا مش مستاهل الافورة دي .. هو مش حيعمل نووي يعني .. الراجل عايز يعرف بس مش اكتر .. وليه حذف الموضوع و علي فكرة الموضوع سهل جدا و كتيير جدا علي النت بس عايز حد كيميائي يفهم بس مش اكتر ..


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

لا ابدا يا اخ عبدالله بس بنبقى خايفين من المواضيع دى على المنتديات


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

حتى لوتم الشرح هنا مش سهل تلاقى الخامات خصوصا اليومين دول وندعوا الله ان يهداء الحال


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا ليك اخى بس انا كنت عايز الشرح مش مهم الخامات انا كنت حابب اتعلم عنها مش اعملها ناو يكون عندى ملف عنها علشان انا بجمع كل الصناعات فى ملفات عندى ونشاء الله اجربهم واحد واحد بعد الامتحانات


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

وبناقش فيها دكتور عندى هو مش عايز يقلى على كل الصناعات الى بسال فيها عايزنى انا ادور وجبها من النت وبعدين يبدا يعلمنى الصح والخطاء فيها وهكذا


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

ونا معايا معلومات بس قليله بس مش قادر اجيب تانى من النت فحبات اشوف فى حد عارف حاجه فى الموضوع ده مش اكتر وشكرا جدا لهتمامك بالموضوع بتاعى


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم الموضوع بسيط جدا فعلا و موجود علي النت و العمال في المحاجر بتعمله انما الخوف اليومين دول من حالة البلد والخوف مش من سعادتك انما من اي جد ممكن يدخل المنتدي و الحكايه مش ناقصه


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

اوكى الف شكر


----------

